# Восхитительный



## Montabella

I have been trying to figure out how to say "your children-adorable." as in "your children are adorable"  My attempt at this compliment is *Тебя дети-восхитительного. *

I went with using what I thought is the accusative form of *восхитительный (восхитительного)*, since the children are the object in this sentence and "your" is the subject.


*<...>*

In the reply back from whom I sent my original message, I am informed that to use _*восхитительного* _it needs to be used as in a question.

So my question(s) are:

1) Should I have used _*прелестный*_ instead of _*восхитительный/ого*_ to express that I want to tell him that is children are adorable? (I found both these words in my dictionary as words to use for adorable)

2) Is it because of the ending on _*восхитительный*_ being changed to _*ого*_ that makes it needing to be used in a question form?

3) When is it appropriate to use the noun-adjective style?

Thank you all for your time and consideration in your response to my questions.


----------



## Maroseika

The adjective here refers to the subject of the sentence (дети) and therefore stands in Nominative: *Твои дети восхитительны/прелестны.*
Here I'd use прелестный.

Just for reference:
дети - subject
твои - attribute
прелестны - predicate.


----------



## Montabella

Ah I see, Thank you Maroseika, I understand my mistakes more clearly now. Thanks!


----------



## hypnomaus

Imho, Восхитительный is like "delightful", and Прелестный is like "pretty", "charming"
*<...>*


----------



## Montabella

hypnomaus said:


> Imho, Восхитительный is like "delightful", and Прелестный is like "pretty", "charming"
> 
> "Яна – врач" и "Игорь – менеджер" are noun-noun pairs. Hyphen in seldom used in noun-adjective pairs like "кошка – пушистая", mostly in short sentences that consist of such a pair only, for emphasizing the meaning of the adjective.


 
Thank you hypnomaus, I was thinking it was used as a noun-adjective but I see my folly now and that it should be noun-noun. That makes more sense to me now. Thank you!


----------



## Vovan

Montabella said:


> When is it appropriate to use the noun-adjective style


When making compliments, this construction may sound foreign. Better go with this:
_У тебя восхитительные дети!
У него потрясающее чувство юмора!_​


----------



## Montabella

Vovan said:


> When making compliments, this construction may sound foreign. Better go with this:
> _У тебя восхитительные дети!
> У него потрясающее чувство юмора!_​



Interesting, thank you for your input Vovan.


----------



## Xavier61

Montabella said:


> I have been trying to figure out how to say "your children-adorable." as in "your children are adorable"  My attempt at this compliment is *Тебя дети-восхитительного. *
> 
> I went with using what I thought is the accusative form of *восхитительный (восхитительного)*, since the children are the object in this sentence and "your" is the subject.



*<...>*


Vovan said:


> When making compliments, this construction may sound foreign. Better go with this:
> _У тебя восхитительные дети!
> У него потрясающее чувство юмора!_​


Vovan is using the informal expression, as used with friends and near people. Maroseika's is more formal. Depending on your context, you can use one or the other.


----------



## Montabella

Xavier61 said:


> I think that your examples should be written with dash and not with hyphen, as:
> 
> 
> Vovan is using the informal expression, as used with friends and near people. Maroseika's is more formal. Depending on your context, you can use one or the other.


Thank you Xavier61


----------



## veklingua

To start with question 3: it reminded of an old nursery rhyme: Небо - синее, море - синее, папа - сильный, а мама - красивая. As others pointed out, the use of the noun-adjective form is very rare but it does exist (e.g., you might hear somebody say: "Посмотри на него: квартира - большая; жена - чудесная, дети - замечательные").  That said, it's certainly not a form to use when making a compliment to somebody - I'd go with Vovan's suggestion for that or try to come up with another expression altogether (e.g., _Мне ужасно понравились твои дети; Я (просто) в восторге от твоих детей_, etc.)  Maroseika's example is more suitable for use in literary genres, imo.

1. _Симпатичные, очаровательные, прелестные, восхитительные_.  There are subtle semantic and stylistic differences between them (e.g., there's a sense of growing exaltation in the order written) but for the most part, they can be used interchangeably.  _Чудесные, замечательные_ are very close in meaning (~wonderful) and for most practical purposes could be used interchangeably as well.


----------



## Q-cumber

> _Симпатичные, очаровательные, прелестные, восхитительные_.


....also "чудесные" (of "чудо" - miracle)
Sadly enough, young generation people tend to replace all these nice adjectives with an universal "классный / классные" (cool).


----------



## hypnomaus

Q-cumber said:


> ....also "чудесные" (of "чудо" - miracle)
> Sadly enough, young generation people tend to replace all these nice adjectives with an universal "классный / классные" (cool).


Не только "классный", ещё "крутой", "прикольный", "офигенный"/"офигенский"', "ничотакой", "нормальный ваще", изредка "чумовой", "запиписечный", я уж не говорю о менее цензурных формах вроде "ох...нный/ох...ный", "зае...тый", "пиз...тый". Думаю, оттенков в повседневном сленге вполне хватает...


----------



## veklingua

As do young people everywhere...


----------



## hypnomaus

Not only young people, it's common conversational style, almost all of the words I've mentioned are shorter, convenient for informal talk


----------



## Montabella

veklingua said:


> To start with question 3: it reminded of an old nursery rhyme: Небо - синее, море - синее, папа - сильный, а мама - красивая. As others pointed out, the use of the noun-adjective form is very rare but it does exist (e.g., you might hear somebody say: "Посмотри на него: квартира - большая; жена - чудесная, дети - замечательные").  That said, it's certainly not a form to use when making a compliment to somebody - I'd go with Vovan's suggestion for that or try to come up with another expression altogether (e.g., _Мне ужасно понравились твои дети; Я (просто) в восторге от твоих детей_, etc.)  Maroseika's example is more suitable for use in literary genres, imo.
> 
> 1. _Симпатичные, очаровательные, прелестные, восхитительные_.  There are subtle semantic and stylistic differences between them (e.g., there's a sense of growing exaltation in the order written) but for the most part, they can be used interchangeably.  _Чудесные, замечательные_ are very close in meaning (~wonderful) and for most practical purposes could be used interchangeably as well.



thank you very much Veklingua.


----------



## Montabella

Q-cumber said:


> ....also "чудесные" (of "чудо" - miracle)
> Sadly enough, young generation people tend to replace all these nice adjectives with an universal "классный / классные" (cool).


Thank you Q-cumber. I haven't had much experience when speaking and writing with native Russian speakers over using "классный / классные" but I shall learn from them and try to avoid making similar mistakes in the future.


----------



## Montabella

I just want to thank you all for responding to my questions. Спасибо!


----------



## Rosett

Montabella said:


> I have been trying to figure out how to say "your children-adorable." as in "your children are adorable"
> 
> 1) Should I have used _*прелестный*_ instead of _*восхитительны *_to express that I want to tell him that is children are adorable? (I found both these words in my dictionary as words to use for adorable).


Either «Ваши дети прелестны», or (better), «У вас прелестные дети».
«Восхитительные» stands for something else.


----------



## Montabella

Rosett said:


> Either «Ваши дети прелестны», or (better), «У вас прелестные дети».
> «Восхитительные» stands for something else.


Thank you Rosett.


----------

